# What State are you hunting this spring season?



## SOCALSNOWSLAYER (Feb 11, 2008)

*What State are you hunting this spring season?*​
Nebraska1110.68%Missouri1918.45%Arkansas00.00%South Dakota3533.98%North Dakota3433.01%Iowa43.88%


----------



## SOCALSNOWSLAYER (Feb 11, 2008)

Im hunting Nebraska.
I know there is more states


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

What about people who hunt multiple states, I voted for MO but I'll be splitting a month between MO and SD


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

what about Iowa, i will be hunting the far west side.


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ya im a iowa guy too


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

do you guys in iowa get a pretty good push? never really thought of iowa as snow goose territory


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Stickin to Nodak this year, tired south dakota last year and wasn't real successful until we got back into Nodak


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

What about Sota?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah we are hunting northeastern Minnesota this year, near Ely, we usually see a couple snows every spring.


----------



## Pete (Jun 3, 2005)

I'll hit Missouri end of this week, Nebraska at end of month and in April, North Dakota or Saskatchewan. In between will have a day trip or two in Iowa. Some friends are trying South Dakota. Did not get much waterfowling in this past fall so making up for it!


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

I have already hunted NJ and NY this spring for snows and special canada seasons. I will be in MO, SD, and MN as soon as the birds arrive. Also, possibly NE, ND, and IA depending if I really want to buy 3 more licenses. But, I probably will since I already have licenses in 9 states.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Where are this snows at in MN? I only see at most 4 flocks around thanksgiving. And there are a few residents in Fergus Falls, but that doesn't count.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

South Dakota is the way to go! :beer:


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Where are this snows at in MN? I only see at most 4 flocks around thanksgiving. And there are a few residents in Fergus Falls, but that doesn't count.


They are around in good numbers for about 2 weeks during the spring. Try along the western part of the state.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

Not sure where we will start this year. Either IA or MO, then work up thru SoDak and NoDak.


----------



## lakerwaterfowler (Jan 28, 2006)

I will have a couple of hunts in MO then possibly IA and spend majority of time in SD.


----------



## The Warden (Jul 2, 2005)

As For Iowa, the western side (Missouri River)can be alright with straglers the farther east you go, but we do get a few along the Mississippi. Sounds like another state sould be added to the survey


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER (Feb 16, 2007)

NO do not add Iowa we do not have any birds here :lol:


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

i will say one thing, seems like more and more every year the birds are flying in neb. we have had lots of days when hunting next to the missouri and you can look with binos, out into nebraska and see flock after flock and see hardly anything in lowa.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

South Dakota hopefully getting set up on a hunt


----------



## trueoutdoorsman (Jan 15, 2008)

Nebraska and South Dakota, 33 days straight.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I voted missouri but i will be hunting there, SD, ND, MN should be a good year just worried about the number of juvies. hopefully they will have a better hatch this year.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

Goosebusters, lol Ely is in NorthEASTERN Minnesota, and there's nothing up there for snows, heck there are hardly any Canada's! I donno if there are 2 Ely's in Minnesota.. But i only know of one, i lived there for a year last year. Nothing but trees, and a crap ton of lakes.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

How about all of the above? :lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

deathrowcalls said:


> Goosebusters, lol Ely is in NorthEASTERN Minnesota, and there's nothing up there for snows, heck there are hardly any Canada's! I donno if there are 2 Ely's in Minnesota.. But i only know of one, i lived there for a year last year. Nothing but trees, and a crap ton of lakes.


Yeah I was joking, we will be hunting North Dakota from top to bottom. We're not leaving the state because that results in huge disasters.


----------



## bigquackattack (Sep 18, 2006)

I am starting in the State of Depression then moving to the State of Euphoria. Then I will hunt in the State of Complacency then back to the State of Depression all the time while in the State of Confusion. :wink:

Actually most of my time will be in Nebraska and a weekend or two in SoDak.


----------



## duckhuntress (Dec 6, 2007)

South Dakota and Nebraska for me 8)


----------

